# 2019 341Rd



## Mygatt (Mar 13, 2019)

Picked up our 2019 Outback 341RD 19 March. We took it out that weekend for a shakedown and had no issues. We are in it spring break now for 9 days with no issues. Love the rig and look forward to the long haul with this one. This is our third travel trailer and we went from a 23 foot to a 28 foot to this monster at 39 feet with three slides. This is a new model for this year and I think it will be very popular.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Very nice. I really like the spacious layout. Slide out bed gives you a ton of bedroom space. And, that second sofa sleeper makes a lot of sense.

Enjoy!


----------



## BugOnBumpah (Apr 16, 2019)

We just bought this same model and will be picking it up on Saturday. We are beyond excited! Can you tell me about the back up camera? Bumpah (my honey) has questions about how it gets hooked up.


----------



## Mygatt (Mar 13, 2019)

I did not get the optional camera installed but did some homework and it seems you just need to buy the kit from Furrion. All the wiring is installed and the camera is Bluetooth so should be easy. Good luck


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mygatt said:


> I did not get the optional camera installed but did some homework and it seems you just need to buy the kit from Furrion. All the wiring is installed and the camera is Bluetooth so should be easy. Good luck


The Furrion camera's actually use a 2.4Ghz proprietary radio frequency, not Bluetooth. This allows for a transmission of up to 300 feet.

This is the one we have on our RV...LOVE it!!

http://amzn.to/2nL2Yuk


----------

